# Rate the Avatar Above You~



## Notoriously Unknown

Strangly, out of all of the other rating games I didn't find this anywhere. 
When rating try to to give an explantion intead of just a fraction, please and thank-you. ^.^;


----------



## Cyndaquil

6/10, I don't like cats.


----------



## Scyther

4/10, because the Cyndiquill family line is very annoying.


----------



## Miror B

7/10, because her arms are bigz.


----------



## Scyther

5/10 because I'm against same-sex marriages.


----------



## Miror B

7/10 again.

Who said they were married?


----------



## Scyther

I know they're not married. Your usertitle gives that away.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

5/10
I have this tendancy to dislike things I've made and.. Yeah. It didn't resize very well either. :P


----------



## Scyther

10/10 because your aura of awesomeness surronds it.


----------



## Dr Frank

4/10 because I'm a random guy and don't care


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

7/10. I'm not too into sprites, but heee head goes up and down an-*shot*

Er...does "aura or awesomeness"...even count? -.-


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

10/10
BECAUSE HOUSE IS ALREADY AWESOME WITHOUT THE EDITION OF COOKIE MOUSE EARS~
YOU KNOW IT'S TRUE.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

8/10. Ffffffffff Hoouse-*shot*
I like this onne~

Also they're apperently pancake/waffle ears x3


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I don't care what RT says, I like the ears.
10/10


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

9/10
I laugh nine times out of ten whenever I see your avie. That experesion, it's so seriouse and yet the character is crazy (I assume anyways).


----------



## Aobaru

9/10 because House is the awesomeness :3


----------



## BynineB

7/10

That's scary sauce.


----------



## Dr Frank

8.5/10

Gained marks because it is cute and lost marks because... it's cute.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

7/10
GET DOWN.
GET FUNKY.
DO THE MOON WALK WITH A POKEMON GOD~


----------



## Dr Frank

7/10

The points are purely for the interesting purple background.


----------



## Tigerclaw

6/10
Who is that guy, anyway?
EDIT: dang you dr frank, you posted first! so 8/10 for your avatar.


----------



## Dr Frank

10\10

Because its animated and it reminds me of the good old days.


----------



## Tigerclaw

8/10
I always thought the arceus forms were cool.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

Pokemonaholic said:


> 6/10
> Who is that guy, anyway?


O_O
HOW COULD YOU NOT KNOW HOUSE? o_o
You are severly deprived. -.-;;;

I give your avie a 6/10
Sonic scares me. I don't know why. ;-;


----------



## Dr Frank

7/10

I don't know HOUSE either. What a strange, strange name...


----------



## Mercy

7/10 

Because it's Arceus and it's changing colors. Go Orange Arceus~ :D


----------



## Tigerclaw

6/10
Thats mildly humorous.


----------



## Cyndaquil

9.99/10, because Luigi is awesome, just I don't like the Mario series just a tad bit.


----------



## Dr Frank

3.5/10

God, you look at it two minutes straight and it stares back and starts creeping you out.


----------



## Cyndaquil

8/10, decent. But is my spriting really that bad?


----------



## Dr Frank

No. It is not. I just have a capacity to be freaked out by things other people don't get freaked out by. Something.

4/10


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___

1/10.

I'm not a fan of Arceus :(


----------



## BynineB

7/10

WHY SO SRS?


----------



## Dr Frank

8/10

It's kinda adorable. Try a different colour.


----------



## Aerodactyl

ARCEUS~ 9/10


----------



## Cyndaquil

9.5/10, I like the aerodactyl made of bones.


----------



## Lili

5/10

Never really was a fan of Cyndaquil. Sure, it was a porcupine with it's back of fire, but I never really thought it was cool. But the spriting's decent.


----------



## Aerodactyl

Sorry, don't know who Naboo is. 6/10


----------



## Lili

(Naboo's from The Mighty Boosh, a British Comedy)

7/10
I always thought the skeletons of pokemon looked cool.


----------



## Tigerclaw

1/10
Thats creepy.....


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

9/10
Anybody from something with the word "boosh" in it's title is good enough for me. X3
BOOSH.

EDIT: Postninja'd again. POKE, YOU TRAITOR. X3


----------



## Tigerclaw

8/10. Gotta love the word bumfluff.
I'm sorry I postninja'd you! I didn't mean to X3


----------



## Skroy

8/10.
The green guy never gets the respect he deserves (well, in the games at least).


----------



## Aerodactyl

8.5/10 Yes I do want the cookie. :)


----------



## Tigerclaw

9/10
Bone aerodactyl is cool.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

8/10
Not only is the coloring of the drawing great, but Luigi beats Mario anyday.
I like tall people isthatsowrong? |3


----------



## Skroy

8/10.
It would've just been a 7/10 if the word 'bumfluff' wasn't there.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

8/10
Forget about the cookie, I want that pot on your head. O_O


----------



## Tigerclaw

8/10 gotta love bumfluff


----------



## Skroy

8/10.
'Cause Luigi is awesome, despite how the people of the Mushroom Kingdom tend to forget his name and call him the green guy.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

8/10
IWANTTHATPOT. O__O


----------



## Lili

9/10
HOUSE BUMFLUFF


----------



## Aerodactyl

8/10 'cuz he's got cool hair.


----------



## Lili

8/10
Quite possibly one of the coolest Pokemon skeletons.


----------



## Aerodactyl

8/10 again. (THAT RHYMES!)


----------



## Tigerclaw

9/10
Thats so cool.


----------



## Cyndaquil

9/10. Luigi.


----------



## Aerodactyl

9/10 Cyndaquil was my first johto starter :)


----------



## Chaon

9/10
Bone aerodactyl... cool.... (Bored.)


----------



## Dr Frank

8/10

Weeeee! White Ninetails...


----------



## Jack_the_White

9/10
Awesome
That Pic is


----------



## turbler

creepy, but only midly so... so not too bad 6.5/10


----------



## Starly

Dunno 5.5/10


----------



## Lord Shyguy

The background is nifty. 7.5/10


----------



## Jack_the_White

6/10
No Clue but cool


----------



## Minkow

9/10

HAA IT'S GOING TO HAUNT MY DREAMMS~


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

8/10
That's adorable. I love your art style so much.


----------



## Tigerclaw

7/10


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

7/10
Cute kirby, but kinda plain. He looks like he's bouncing or something.


----------



## Jack_the_White

10.10 
*CUZ HOUSE FUCKING OWNS!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## speedblader03

9.52/13
Because it scares the crap out of me, but I can't look away...


----------



## Bombsii

7/10


----------



## Starly

8/10 Cool looking


----------



## Lili

6/10
Good background, but I'm not really impressed with a bird and it's gender.


----------



## Jack_the_White

5.5/10 since i dont know who naboo is


----------



## Lili

8/10
At first I thoguht it was creepy, mildly is, but now I also find it slightly funny.


----------



## Skroy

7/10. I want that turban!


----------



## Lili

8/10
Reminds me of a doodle I once did of myself as an Eevee. It had a pot on its head, also.
COOOOKIIEE D< If only I could have one(stupid rubber bands in my mouth!).


----------



## Skroy

7/10. I STILL WANT THAT TURBAN! ;~;


----------



## Lili

8/10
I'M STILL JEALOUS OF THAT CAT! D8<


----------



## Skroy

7/10. I still stand by my previous statements.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

10/10

OMGZ COOKIES.
win.


----------



## xkze

5/10

the Imma Firin' Mah Lazer meme is way unfunny :(


----------



## Minkow

6/10

afro?


----------



## Tigerclaw

8/10
Lol that rainbow over head imaaaaaaagination thing never gets old


----------



## Lili

5/10
There's nothing really special about it. Though it does cause me to keep thinking of the Bouncehouse Crimp.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

7/10
I don't know the character, but he's cool looking. :3


----------



## Skroy

5/10
In all honesty, the Mudkip's smile sort of creeps me out.


----------



## Tigerclaw

9.5/10
cute cat+ yummy cookie = WIN


----------



## Lili

5/10
_~Bouncy bouncy
Oh, such a good time~_


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

I stay with 8/10 :3


----------



## Jack_the_White

8/10
Don't know wat it is
But I don't really care...I liek it


----------



## ProgMetal_64

9/10. Woody looks like he's out to get your children.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

8/10
Nice cropping, I love Salamences. :3


----------



## ProgMetal_64

7/10. It's good, but I liked you're Mudkip avatar better. There's a running gag on the GameFAQs.com forum that involves Mudkip (you'd have to a member there to understand), and that Mudkip avatar would just make everyone DIE laughing.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

7/10
I prefer avatars drawn or created by the person using them. Mostly because than I can see their work/drawing style.
It's cool though, that why it's not a 5/10.


----------



## Tigerclaw

8/10
CARMELLDANSEN HOUSE 8D


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

8/10
His head is spherical.... O_o


----------



## Skroy

8/10. 
House doing caramelldansen = WIN!


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

8/10
I'm going to start watching that anime, once I stop being lazy. o3o


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

8/10
Who is that? O.o
DIDYOUDRAWIT?


----------



## Skroy

8/10.
I still stand by my previous comment.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

9/10
House Carmelldansen! :3

And nuh, I didn't draw it.
I would upload some of my novice artwork but my camera broke. -w-

EDIT: Ninja'd. D:


----------



## Minkow

9/10
Coffee? Get it away from me.
but hey, the look on his face is priceless.


----------



## Tigerclaw

8/10
You draw good.


----------



## Lord Shyguy

7.5/10

Hooray for fruity umbrella drinks!


----------



## Jack_the_White

10/10

Mythbusters pwn


----------



## Lord Shyguy

8.99/10

I will eat your soul...


----------



## Jack_the_White

10/10
Again, Mythbusters pwn


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

1/10
That thing gave me a nightmare. ;-;


----------



## Tigerclaw

8/10
STILL AWESOME 8D


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Sonic's ok

7/10


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

8/10
I don't really get it, but that's a silly expresion. X3


----------



## ProgMetal_64

10/10. You're avatar is and always will be awesome.


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10

SALAMENCE >:F RAWR


----------



## Minkow

8/10

Awww.
unless that was a boy hugging ed.


----------



## Coloursfall

7/10 - it makes me giggle :x

(That's Roy hugging him :c)


----------



## Tigerclaw

4/10
It looks like their gay.....


----------



## Lord Shyguy

7.5/10

Sweet shades. :D


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - omg Mythbusters.



> It looks like their gay.....


Yaoi, have you heard of it? >:C


----------



## Minkow

8.9999../10

No, but hey, it's worthy of an "awwww"


----------



## Jack_the_White

8/20

Not sure wat it is but it says madness so its gotta be good


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

I stand by my 1/10.
*shiver*


----------



## Jack_the_White

10/10

still awesome


----------



## Minkow

2/10
I actually had a nightmare.
oh and eight out of TWENTY?


----------



## Coloursfall

7/10 - could use some colour, but is cute.


----------



## Dragonclaw

7/10 D'aww.


----------



## ProgMetal_64

8/10. Definitely has the "cute" factor.


----------



## turbler

9/10 reminds me of pokemon TCG =D


----------



## Tigerclaw

5/10


----------



## DonKarasuMan

7.61/10


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

1/10 because it looks strange.


----------



## ProgMetal_64

0/10 because there is nothing there.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

9/10 because that avy is awsome. not 10/10 cuz he looks as if he was injected heroin. Ugh.

I know I spelled it incorrectly and/or in the wrong way.


----------



## Starly

0/10 for no avie, TT_TT


----------



## ProgMetal_64

8.5/10 because it's so strange it's *AWESOME*.


----------



## brandman

7.5/10.0 Cuz Dragonite is AWESOME! And not better cuz the shadings bad:sad:.


----------



## Coloursfall

4/10 - ow my eyes D:


----------



## ProgMetal_64

6.5/10. It's good, but I don't see anything special in it (again, that's just me)





brandman1996 said:


> 7.5/10.0 Cuz Dragonite is AWESOME! And not better cuz the shadings bad:sad:.


The shading is supposed to be like that, I cropped the picture from the *Dark* Dragonite trading card. So yeah.


----------



## Tigerclaw

7/10
Its cool.


----------



## Coloursfall

5/10 - meh :/


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

8/10
Awwwwwws. :3


----------



## Minkow

9/10

caramelldansen will forever be awesome


----------



## Coloursfall

7/10 - still needs some colours~ but is still cute~


----------



## Tigerclaw

1/10
Still looks like their gay....


----------



## Coloursfall

3/10

_that is the whole point_, why the fuck are you point offing for that.


----------



## DonKarasuMan

9.5/10


----------



## Loco Mocho

6/10
What is it?


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

3/10 Cuz its a lame recolour.


----------



## Skroy

-/10
You have no avatar, so what's the point?


----------



## ProgMetal_64

7.5/10, Buizel looks like he's going like this: \m/


----------



## Minkow

8.5/10

wow the shading is epic


----------



## Diz

7/10

Looks funny and cute, but a bit hard to see


----------



## Coloursfall

6/10 - not bad, if a bit boring


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

9/10
Honestly that pic keeps getting cuter the more I see it. X3


----------



## Diz

8/10

Funny


----------



## Minkow

9/10
i have said things before and i cannot be arse to sy them again
tl;dr
it rocks


----------



## Flora

9/10

Adorable madness. ^^


----------



## Diz

7/10

Looks cool...But what is it?


----------



## Tigerclaw

3/10


----------



## Diz

Any reason for that other than the fact you don't like pLace?

7/10
for bouncy kirby?


----------



## Diz

Any reason for that other than the fact you don't like pLace?

7/10
for bouncy kirby?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

6/10

It's preeeeeetty. 
What's the word Ditts? |:3


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

2/10


...yeah I'm-I'm biased since I kiiinda drew it and yeah ><;


----------



## ProgMetal_64

7/10, because Mickey Mouse plus Dr. House (hey, that rhymes!), equals WIN.


----------



## Skroy

7/10. I love how evil the Dragonite looks in the lighting.


----------



## Diz

6/10 Funny ears but it doesn't really flow

Diz is my new Netz name


----------



## Tigerclaw

3/10

Its not cause of place, its cause its plain and boring. At least to me, anyway.


----------



## ProgMetal_64

6/10 because it's animated and 3D. But other than that nothing special.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

8/10
...
I like evil things leave me alone. |:<


----------



## Skroy

4/10. I like the art but what is up with the paper it's drawn on?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

4/10
The eyes completly mess up the flow of the pic. I recomend changing them.

As for the paper, TYPH IS TOO AWESOME FOR FLAWLESS PAPER. COOP.


----------



## Skroy

4/10. The paper is just too messed up, which, in my opinion, ruins the clarity of the art.

By the way, what do you mean by flow?


----------



## Tigerclaw

7/10


----------



## Hyozanryu

7/10
I like kirby, but it looks a little odd.


----------



## Diz

8/10

I like the spriting, it just seems that there is a lot of empty space around it.


----------



## Tigerclaw

3/10


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

6/10
It's kind of funny and you can stare at it for a while, but it's a bit plain.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

8/10
You'd never really think that giant, pink, big-teethed, demonic things would eat cupcakes, but apparently they do.


----------



## Diz

8/10

It's fuzzy...who is that?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

7/10
Cooolooooooors. @_@

And it's suposed to be House. :<
Because me and Typh are insane and draw fanart. :>


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

5/10? Errggh. 

...I like it better then a buncha stuff I usually draw, though. Why do you keep making my art into avvies ><


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

8/10
Um um... cooooookies. |:3

I like your art Typh. Deal with it. >w<


----------



## Coloursfall

5/10 - eeeeh.


----------



## Starly

9/10 pretty!


----------



## Coloursfall

5/10 - :/


----------



## Diz

9/10

Good art style, and funny looking..I don't know what it is though so...

@Notorious: Yeah, I guessed that, but I didn't wanna say anything because I might have offended.


----------



## Coloursfall

6/10 - simple, not too bad...

(mine is a fetus by the way. Drew him myself.)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

9/10. Impressive. Fetus :>


----------



## Hyozanryu

8/10. It's funny to see him like that.


----------



## Aobaru

4/10. I don't get the point.


----------



## Diz

7/10

Eeh, trading card with banner and words...nothing too spectacular.

I siggied your last post Typh


----------



## DonKarasuMan

9.3/10

I see pixies @]


----------



## Diz

6/10

It looks cool, but what is it? Do I see a unicorn in there?

Yeah, it's a rather large brush used in a small image...


----------



## Tigerclaw

3/10
Its still plain and boring. BUT TEH COLURS ARE PRETTEH~


----------



## Hyozanryu

8/10. it almost looks as if it's from a N64 kirby game.


----------



## Tigerclaw

5/10
It is. Its from Kirby 64: the crystal shards.


----------



## Coloursfall

4/10 - it scares me D:


----------



## Tigerclaw

1/10
If you look up freaky in the dictionary, youll see fmc's current avatar O_o......


----------



## Diz

8/10

I just wanna chew it up and blow a bubble


----------



## SonicNintendo

5/10
Cool Color scheme, but WAT IS IT??!?


----------



## Coloursfall

3/10 - eeeeh :/


----------



## ProgMetal_64

3/10. A little to freaky for my taste.


----------



## Tigerclaw

5/10


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

2/10. Never liked it much :/


----------



## DonKarasuMan

9.46/10

For edibility


----------



## Coloursfall

8/10 - I have no farking clue what it is but it looks _cool._


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

9/10- good graphic but scares me.

I know my avatar sucks- its kinda becasue I have no clue how to get a good one.


----------



## Diz

5/10

There are some extra pixles that decided to float around the edge


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

4/10 cuz its boring.


----------



## Starly

6/10 animation and turtwig!


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

4/10 quite premitive.


----------



## Starly

6/10 same


----------



## Diz

8/10
Good drawing...what's up with the coloring on the head? And it's not transparent....


----------



## Starly

8/10 cool

P.S. I did not draw it and I dont know how to make transparent + it is either Okami style or it is bleeding


----------



## ignore_this_acct

7/10

something about the tail


----------



## Starly

4/10 JPG!


----------



## ProgMetal_64

7/10 just cuz Milotic is awesome.


----------



## Starly

8/10 Dragonite rocks!


----------



## Coloursfall

7/10 - it'd be better it it was transparent, but it's cool.


----------



## Starly

6/10 eep


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

9/10
I like it, it's well drawn, weird and somewhat cute. The eye bugs me a bit though.

EDIT: Argh, too late. Well, this one I'd say is 5/10, it looks nice but really it's just an edited adoptable which you have in your signature anyway.


----------



## Starly

9/10 cute mushroom thing


----------



## Coloursfall

7/10 - see my last post D:

(also yay I made me a new avi :3)


----------



## Diz

It looks like a blood dragon....

9/10 lost a point for being too creepy and awesome =}


----------



## Coloursfall

6/10 - good, but boring. :3

(It _is_ a blood dragon :P)


----------



## Hyozanryu

9/10. Is awsome, yet evil. :)


----------



## Beautiful Dreamer

uh, a wolfie? 5/10


----------



## DonKarasuMan

8.43/10

:U


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Looks strange, yet...strange.

7/10.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

6/10. Erm? A bit...normal, but moviiiing o:


----------



## Diz

9/10
hehe, blinky.


----------



## Coloursfall

6/10 - simple, clean, etc.


----------



## see ya

Not really sure what a blood dragon is, really. Well, aside from awesome-looking. 9/10


----------



## Eclipse

7/10 Pretty blurry for my tastes, but I like the colors. :D


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

5/10. Low graphic but funny.


----------



## Ven

5.5/10 Bland but is moving.


----------



## Coloursfall

6/10 - not bad, but not great either.


----------



## Diz

10/10
Bloooooood Dragoooooooon


----------



## Tigerclaw

4/10


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

8/10 cuz im a former kirby fan and its 3d and it moves and its CUUUUUTE!


----------



## Hyozanryu

7/10 Looks good, but strange pixel near top of head.


----------



## Beauty

8/10 cool ^^


----------



## Diz

7/10
Meh, it looks cool, but a bit unfinished.


----------



## Hyozanryu

6/10 Good, but a little plain.


----------



## Beauty

8/10

Like i said before, cool :3


----------



## ProgMetal_64

8/10 because the coloring is neat.


----------



## Coloursfall

8/10 - not bad.


----------



## Diz

10/10

The eye looks amazing.

I just switched over to Scyther Slash Style, looked at my avatar, and had my eye's burned out.


----------



## Jack_the_White

6/10

Reminds me more of Jizz...


----------



## Mai

5/10 I don't get it..


----------



## Coloursfall

...D: no avi


----------



## Mai

I do.. for now. What.. is it? It's cool though. 7/10


----------



## SonicNintendo

mutation much? 9/10


----------



## Ven

6/10
Bland


----------



## Beauty

8/10

cooool :]


----------



## Jack_the_White

8.5/10

yay


----------



## Beauty

7/10

Nice :]


----------



## Diz

*jams to Jizzed in my Pants*

Um 9/10. It needs a caption


----------



## Mai

Nice, not outstanding, but nice. 7.5/10


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

decent. 7/10


----------



## Ven

Cool 7.5/10


----------



## Mai

Really awesome!! 9/10


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

5/10.

I'm stupid. DX Took me a bit to figure out what it was... but it's a bit small. The disproportion between the height of the image and the width is what really bothers me.


----------



## Beauty

7/10

niiice ^^


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

I do like it, but something kinda bothers me and I'm not sure what... maybe the contrast of the orange and yellow of the flames against the blue background.


----------



## Diz

8/10

I've always admired your avatar..she just looks unnatural. :/


----------



## Mai

9/10 I like swirly lines :)


----------



## Neo

8/10 I've always loved Dragonair and the silhouette is really nice. :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

9/10.

Very pretty~


----------



## Ven

7.5/10
Nice, Tifa, right?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

Rinoa, actually. Of FF8. Everyone's always thinking about FF7! Oh... but that's another rant for another day about how the other FFs are underappreciated.

Anyways, avvie! Gallade. It's epic. I like Gallade. I like its pose. Only thing that bothers me is how the arm is over the head and obscures it partially.


----------



## Ven

7.5/10 (Again)
Err. Sorry about that, Maybe because FF7 is more popular. And Avvie is from FMC


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

Yeah, I know~ I just have like, a garillion rambles about that topic. 

Oh and another comment to add: He looks so serious~ (The avvie) That adds to epicness.


----------



## Jack_the_White

6/10
Seen it before, possibly with another user tho...cant really remember


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

5/10.

I'm the only one who's ever used it. I haven't seen anyone else use it, so I presume that you've seen me use it before in the past. I use it on and off a lot, so that's probably why you think you've seen it before.

As for your avvie: It's kinda JPEGy. And it freaks me out. D= Also, disproportion of height/width bothers me.


----------



## Diz

9/10
It's pretty, makes me wish I hadn't gotten only FF10
I feels like it should have a border or text on it though.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

I like the colours. Simple and pretty~ Even though it doesn't have anything in it, because I have weird crazy things about avvies having an actual face of something in them. But it's pleasing to my eyes.

On that note, I don't really like to put text on avvies or borders. I did try it... but it just didn't look right.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

7/10
I don't understand it. |8<


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

So many upside down avvies... I can't tell who's who sometimes. But I do like this one. =3


----------



## DonKarasuMan

8.67/10

Hurr, she always looked like a cross between Yuna (even though she came later) and Tifa to me Dx


----------



## Ven

5/10
I don't like avatars that looks drawn.
And she is actually Rinoa from FF8


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

9/10
Was that hand drawn? O.O


----------



## Coloursfall

3/10 - >_< the upside down avis are getting on my nerves.


----------



## DonKarasuMan

9.89/10

Oh my 8]


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

5/10.

Kinda small, bugs me a bit. And I can't really tell what's in it.


----------



## Ven

7/10
Notorious, my avatar is from FMC. And I wish I can draw as well.


----------



## Mai

8/10
I like it alot, the expression just looks so cute!!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

Better than I thought! It looked bad to be at first because my internet was being stupid... and JPEGing everything. And I didn't notice.


----------



## Jack_the_White

6/10

ok, dont know what it is tho...


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

4/10
It's kinda hard to see. O_<


----------



## Dr Frank

8/10
If it's an image of stickmen being blasted around by lightening then it's hilarious.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

7/10 it's really strange(as in funny).


----------



## Beauty

Cuuute :3

8.5


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Pink and squidgy. 7/10


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

8/10
I like hippos. That and you made it a slowpoke hippo. :>


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

4/10.

I don't like it too much for some reason...


----------



## Dr Frank

6.5/10

Kinda freaky.


----------



## Diz

hahah! *Doink*

8/10


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

...Some kind of text. Not too good.

4/10


----------



## Starly

10/10 berry berry cute!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

9/10

It's the shine on it's tail and "hair" that gets me for some odd reason. 
Who drew that? O_O


----------



## Tigerclaw

6/10
Intresting. I like the little running stick people.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

4/10.

Getting kinda sick of those upside-down avvies...


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - <3


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

5/10, too bloody, not so good graphic.


----------



## Coloursfall

Twiggy for victory said:


> *too bloody*


...?__? It's a dragon _made of blood_. uh. Given.

Anywhooo. 

9/10 >w<


----------



## Diz

9/10

Is that a furry Edward?!


----------



## Coloursfall

5/10 - :/ bland.


and yup. Drew him myself.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

9/10
Your drawings are amazing FMC~


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

8/10

DEATH TO ALL OF YOUSES!


----------



## EddyOkapi

8/10

That avatar of yours creeps me out but in a good way... if that makes sense. Always some immense fun seeing some realistic strike on pokémons. :I


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

It has a certain charm... it's well-drawn as well.


----------



## Loco Mocho

7/10
Im sorry but I just dont get it?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

3/10.

Just don't like that face. D=


----------



## Zeph

Loco Mocho said:


> 7/10
> Im sorry but I just dont get it?


What is there to 'get'?

8/10. Simple and nice.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

'Tis lovable and Sphealy. He just looks like he's going all =3. I've always liked your avvie~


----------



## Tigerclaw

7/10


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

6/10.

Better than the upside-down one, but there's something about it I don't like... it just makes me think of arcade games, I suppose.


----------



## Tigerclaw

7/10
(I dont much like mine either, i'm trying to find a better one. I just got sick of the upisde down one Xp)


----------



## Loco Mocho

7/10 so yours is under work too?
What will it be?
I got a GIF (under construction) of squidward getting pwned by a meteor. For now please watch Awesome Coffee!


----------



## Coloursfall

4/10 :/


----------



## Mai

7/10 
I assume this is your charcter for, The Inner Sanctum, whatever that is


----------



## Hyozanryu

5/10 Painful dotted backround. Little icon would look better in bottom right corner.


----------



## Coloursfall

7/10 - not bad, but could use transparency.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

8/10, good quiallity, but i just don't like it.


----------



## Hyozanryu

7/10. It looks, ... Unproportional.


----------



## Ven

7/10 not a bad splice.


----------



## blazheirio889

6/10 Nice angle and picture overall, but since I'm a quality freak the fuzzy quality of the picture deducts quite a bit of points. I think it'd also look better with a border. And I'm sorta biased because I'm really not fond of Gallade.


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - shiiiiny.


----------



## Tigerclaw

5/10
It somehow reminds me of a neopet xD


----------



## Nimler

6/10
Looks like chucky and sonic had a baby.


----------



## Coloursfall

8/10 - not bad, but the text is a bit hard to read.


----------



## Tigerclaw

5/10
That is cool.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

(it was created in "bryce", wasn't it?)

8/10 because it made me laugh out loud(lol).


----------



## Nimler

9/10 Thats awesome.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

3/10, Mystery avatar.


----------



## Hyozanryu

7/10, like before.


----------



## Thorne

7/10
Because I don't know a lot about spriting, but it looks good to me.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

No idea who that guy is, but he looks epic. And dramatic. I love his expression.


----------



## Skroy

7/10.
She looks familiar to me.... Where else have I seen that face before? *Ponders*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

6/10

cute


----------



## blazheirio889

7/10 - well, it's certainly identify-able (is that a word?) as a Slowpoke, but I can't tell where the back legs went and the jittery outline bothers me. Not to mention it looks kinda like plastic... But still, it's done pretty well overall.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

9/10.

It's excellent. The lighting, colour, quality! Oh, and it's only increased by the fact that you made it yourself.


----------



## blazheirio889

9.5/10 - because I'm hesitant about giving perfect scores for anything. But really, I just love the mood of your avatar, the breeziness; for some reason, it gives me a fuzzy feeling :3 Not to mention the lighting and anatomy are perfect - I have zilch experience when it comes to human anatomy, but as far as I can tell it's excellent.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

10/10 because I luf lugia.


----------



## Turtle

9/10 Turtwigs eating berries seem so odd and cute at the same time.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

6/10.

Kinda typical animeish. I just don't like that style of anime with the really big eyes and small mouth. I dunno.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

7/10 good shading bad character.


----------



## blazheirio889

7/10 - cute idea, but I don't see how the Turtwig can eat a berry in that position without falling over. Not to mention the anatomy is sort of off - the shell seems too high, for example - but overall it's quite nice.


----------



## Diz

8/10
Lugia, cool pose, nice drawing, sweet lighting, interesting background, good 'border,' sexy shading.

I just feel like it needs a caption or something.


----------



## Teacher9985

8/10 It's plain, but it give a nice aura. Nice.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

I'm kinda neutral about it, leaning towards liking, because it makes me think of a carnival all lit up at night for some reason. And I like that vibe.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

A conservative 7/10

Who is that/supposed to be anyway? It looks like someone we should know or something?


----------



## Coloursfall

5/10

:V eh, sort of...boring really.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Another conservative 7/10

And for the record, I am on the lookout for a new Avatar, I jus don't know what I fancy having next!


----------



## ProgMetal_64

7/10, but then again I'm not really sure what it is.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

9/10, because its Animal.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

I like the colour, and the Flygon head. But the anatomy's a bit awkward.

(@YAC: It's not supposed to be anybody you know, really. It's just a lady who I think is pretty.)


----------



## Chief Zackrai

8/10, because the hair is really nice, and the expression makes me gigglesnort.

Oh! and the anatomy is supposed to be weird. But only because I couldn't get it to look normal.


----------



## Flora

9/10

*giggles*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

6/10

Only because I thought you had an awesome avatar, but you disappointed me by changing it and I am just finding out now.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

8/10

Another Poké-fusion, awesome!

(And for anyone who wants to know: Kumbhiramon, the Rat Deva, one of the 12 Devas Digimon and a key member of my Custom Yu-Gi-Oh! Deck, as are the rest of them! Trivia for you: The Rat is the reason the Cat is not a part of the Chinese Zodiac as he tricked Cat into thinking that the feast all the animals had been invited to was a day later than it actually was!)


----------



## Flora

Zackrinian said:


> Only because I thought you had an awesome avatar, but you disappointed me by changing it and I am just finding out now.


D: No one was using their Kai-made avvie anymore. (also don't insult poor eponine, she had a crush on her friend who didn't even notice her, and died while returning from bringing a letter _to said friend's crush.)_

@Yami: 7/10

kinda creeps me out


----------



## Superbird

2/10.

Your previous one was better.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

5/10

Not quite as good as your others, but its strange. I like it! I can't tell exactly what it is, though... ( I know its one of your fakemon, but the whole concept of an "Earth Spirit" confuses me.)


----------



## Coloursfall

4/10 - I'm not big on avis that are just sprites, especially un-transparent ones :C


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

8/10 While certainly less... disturbing than your past avatars, this one remains pretty good and eye-catching.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

8/10 your avatars always make me gigglesnort.

@ Full Metal Cookies: I would make it transparent, but I don't think you can with MS Paint. Also, I think most Sprite Avatars are cool. (but that's not too important)


----------



## Barubu

7/10 cool, but missing something.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Barubu said:


> 7/10 cool, but missing something.


I know, right?!?!

anyway, 7/10 because it's a Flying Squirrel. That's pretty cool.


----------



## ProgMetal_64

8/10 because it's funny!


----------



## Coloursfall

7/10 - :3c eeeee! I'm such a nerd.

oh @Zackrinian: http://www.iaza.com/


----------



## Chief Zackrai

7/10 not quite as eye-catching as some of your others.

also, my computer doesn't like that site, for whatever reason.


----------



## Superbird

9/10.

I just saw the tounge. xD


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

3/10.

For some reason, it disgusts me. I really don't know why. It just makes me think of... I don't know. Other than that, it's a good sprite, I just... don't like the design.


----------



## Teacher9985

7/10
I like the expression and the shading, but other than that it's pretty plain.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

8/10

it makes me think of that "Christmas lights to awesome music" video. tee hee


----------



## Coloursfall

7/10 - i like this one better than the last one!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

4/10

What happened to your Full Metal Alchemist avvies? They were fun, especially for the "Caption The Avatar" Game where I can jus put "short" in the smallest type on TCoD!


----------



## Coloursfall

4/10 yourself~

Eh since the manga ended I've just...I dunno lost my spunk for FMA :/ I still like it though.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

7/lO 

Poor nose. Depressing but nice-looking.


----------



## Superbird

5/10. Creepy...


----------



## ignore_this_acct

4/10 
Makes no sense.


----------



## Coloursfall

7/10 - not bad, not bad. Did you draw it yourself?


----------



## ignore_this_acct

6/10 I don't like blood

I did.


----------



## Flora

7/10

Drawn quite well :)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

5/10.

Looks like a woman named Sonia for some reason. God, I'm weird. It's kinda fuzzy though and hard to see the words, and I also just have a personally preference for avvies where the person's face fully in the picture, so yeah.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

5/10
I don't know what show it is from.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

6/10.

Respect points from drawing your own, but I've never myself been fond of anime style. Also, the eyes seem a bit... too lowly positioned.

Also, it's not really from a show or anything, it's just a random celebrity woman I think looks nice.


----------



## Coloursfall

8/10 -  :3c she's pretty


----------



## funtubs

8/10
Oooo bloody,
Is that a song?


----------



## Coloursfall

7/10 - for an old school sprite, is pretty badass. :3c

and yep, it's a song.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

5/10

it makes me think you are in constant pain...


----------



## funtubs

8/10 thats a nice combo


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

A classic that doesn't get old.


----------



## Zippo12

7/10


----------



## Chief Zackrai

5/10

Only because Morty and Ho-oh are cool, but from what I understand, them together= never, so down some points.


----------



## Zippo12

10/10 - exelant match-up. =3
btw, i drew tht, so dont critisize it >.>


----------



## Chief Zackrai

...? how did Charizard608 get banned?

Can't really rate an avatar that isn't there...


----------



## Green

art theft.

4/10. it's too copy/paste.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I agree. But I did make most of the outline myself.

8/10. it makes you wonder. Is that Lugia? I'll never really know.


----------



## nyuu

I've never been fond of sprite avatars, but this is decent! I'd like it a lot more if the background was transparent, like with 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 though :v


----------



## Mai

Awesome looking 8.5/10. I love the expression. Also, you put numbers for the rating. I don't think you did that.


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - ooooh it's cute :3c Very simple and such. It's a bit...I dunno, fuzzy? to me though.

ETA: >:C Ninjaaaa'd

5/10 - it's....eh. :/


----------



## Chief Zackrai

well, I've already done Full Metal Cookies, so I'll do you!

8/10 Not my first choice in Pokemon, but I must say it is cute, and with a good expression.


----------



## Mai

Pretty cool. But what is it possessing, a can, maybe? 7/10


----------



## ole_schooler

6/10

It's a cupcake?  Eh, looks more like a muffin.


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - Spy! :3c And the art style seems very familiar...I can't quite place it though :c Is pretty though.


----------



## ole_schooler

7/10.  Beaten-up person (Medic?) is well-done, text is mildly confusing, though.

(As for mine, twas found on LiveJournal, courtesy of radiostatic.  Don't know if it's their's originally, tho.)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

I have no idea who that guy is, but he looks cool and I love the expression on his face.


----------



## funtubs

4/10
She looks like a bitch (no offense)


----------



## ole_schooler

8/10.  I have a strong love for old-fashioned sprites.


----------



## Adriane

Zackrinian said:


> ...? how did Charizard608 get banned?
> 
> Can't really rate an avatar that isn't there...


Plagiarism. She claimed other peoples' drawings as her own.

EDIT: Oh derp. There's another page. Hurr.


----------



## Mai

9/10 Awesome. I love the look on her face.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

7.4325/10. I can see the muffin/cupcake clearly, but I can't really tell  why the 1/3 of an eye is there, and the background looks kind of funny.


----------



## Green

eh. it's blurry, shrunken-down, and just a battle scene. not very special.


----------



## Mai

8.7/10 Pretty cool. I like blue.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

RespectTheBlade said:


> the background looks kind of funny.


that's because in the show Invader Zim, the sky is quite often pink.

7.5/10, the image is awesome, but the quality is... lacking.


----------



## Mai

8/10 You know, now I like it more.

Also, know any places to get invader zim screenshots? I haven't seen any.


----------



## Superbird

7.5/10.

It just has...something about it...


----------



## Coloursfall

3/10 - I... just don't like it :/ It's kinda....funny lookin'. Props for making it yourself tho.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

7.5/10 (the art is good, but Lady Gaga? no.)


----------



## ProgMetal_64

6/10. Shiny Gallade :D. But other than that, nothing special.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

(I forget what I gave you before...)
But 8/10! Animal=win

oh, and for those who were wondering, the thing it is possessing is a Wooper torso.


----------



## Mai

(That's... disturbing. It psychicly tore apart a wopper and then possessed it?)

8.5/10

Poor wooper...


----------



## Coloursfall

5/10 - It's...a cupcake. yay.


----------



## ole_schooler

10/10.  I, on the other hand, like both Scout and Lady Gaga (and that's totally what he's listening to on his earpiece).


----------



## RespectTheBlade

5/10: I'm not sure, it's just ???. welll, the kitten is a nice touch, but there's no color.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

7/10

Gallade is cool, and I wish I could find a place to put it in any of my teams, but why just the official artwork? you could draw it yourself, or do some splicing.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

8/10 I like it over grumpig's original color, and it's cool you did the artwork yourself

Also,


Zackrinian said:


> 7/10
> 
> Gallade is cool, and I wish I could find a place to put it in any of my teams, but why just the official artwork? you could draw it yourself, or do some splicing.


There are three things in this world I completely and flat out suck at, and show no hope of improvement: 

1. Running long distance
2. Spriting
3. Drawing.


----------



## Coloursfall

4/10 - :c just recoloured official art, with a white background, yadda yadda.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

6/10

even though I don't play TF2, I like the idea of your avatar. The Lady Gaga reference makes it a little creepy, though.


----------



## ole_schooler

9/10.  It is a squishy, huggable pig.  Back arm is a bit...off, but then, I am not a spriter, what do I know of spriting.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

(that arm is in the exact position it was on Grumpig...)

8/10 It makes me think of both TF2 and James Bond. The cat is cute, with its little ski mask. (that's a people thing!)

Oh, and since no one seems to be noticing, my avatar is also half Quagsire...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

I like it far better than your previous one for some reason. The fushion is seamless.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

(yes, I thought it went fairly well also)

7/10, even though I already rated you, I feel as though I recognize her for some reason, but in an obscure way, and as though I shouldn't


----------



## ignore_this_acct

8/10
Did you recolor it?


----------



## Rex

6/10 Nicely drawn.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

5/10

Small and blurry.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

6/10

I'm not saying its not nice, but I don't know, it just seems (kind of) like its lacking something, but I wouldn't know.

and I didn't recolor it, it is half a Quagsire. Literally. the bottom half is from a Quagsire.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

8/10 I like it.

I kinda agree with it being a little lacking, I may do another one when I feel like it When I get better.


----------



## Condabra

6/10
It's sorta bland but... cute. :3


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

9/10 It's pretty simple, but it is one of my favorite Pokemon.


----------



## Coloursfall

1/10  :/ I hate that meme SO MUCH.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

2/10

That game annoys me because my brother yells at the top of his lungs on his mic.


----------



## funtubs

7/10
Is she naked?


----------



## Thorne

4/10
I just hate Gyarados a lot sorry


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - Is pretty :3c


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

Very very very well done. I love the background, the colouring, and the shading. His expression is excellent too.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

8/10
that is so CUTE! I just enjoy looking at it.


----------



## Teacher9985

8/10 Looks cute. I also love blue, so that helps.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

7/10

makes me think of christmas and some crazy lights that people are willing to put up.


----------



## Adriane

Zackrinian said:


> 7/10
> 
> makes me think of christmas and some crazy lights that people are willing to put up.


8/10 

I love Grumpig and Quagsire~


----------



## Teacher9985

9/10 I like it, and the way it looks like someone used watercolors is cool, but it's not perfect.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Can't remember if I've already commented on yours or not... oh well. I'll just go anyways.

7/10.

I like that sort of... neon, lit up at night feel, but it's a bit small.


----------



## Teacher9985

9/10 I like it, if you could give it a reggae theme song it would be perfect. It gives a perfect feel.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

umm...

still 7/10

The lights are a little distracting.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

10/10 Its awesome.

And yes, the person in my avatar is naked, clothes are hard.


----------



## Teacher9985

8/10 It's a little creepy.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

5/10

I'll make your score higher if you give me one...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

The epitome of badassery. This picture is awesome and shows Zangoose in a really good light.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

9/10

It is so cute, and also serious at the same time. I just can't explain how else it's just plain awesome, but it is.


----------



## Starly

0/10 cause I can't see it (its the very unattractive box with a red X), but if its the porygon animation 7/10.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

(oh, well right now it's a splice of Golduck and Persian from Gold Version)

6/10, I like those avatars, but some of the shading is strange


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

I love old fashioned sprites, especially GSC era. The feet are particularly awesome and I like the tail too. It's just a bit off in a funny pose.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

10/10 That's really good (gyaa, coloring's hard)


----------



## hopeandjoy

8/10 It's pretty well drawn, though my favorite part is the coloring even if there's no shading.


----------



## Teacher9985

9/10 It's weir, but I like it.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

3/10 Only cuz it's making me hungry...


----------



## ignore_this_acct

6/10
I'm not the biggest fan of Yugioh.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

7/10 And my Avatar is not from Yu-Gi-Oh!!


----------



## Chief Zackrai

6/10 Is it a Digimon?


----------



## Teacher9985

9/10 I like it, but the sprite seems off some how, it's...weird.


----------



## Rex

8/10 ooooh cupcakes


----------



## Chief Zackrai

8/10 It's cute, and it also reminds me of a digimon


----------



## ole_schooler

6/10.  The background is cool, but it makes it hard to tell what the winged thing is.


----------



## Adriane

Kitty :3 And a spy. 8/10.


----------



## Teacher9985

9/10 I like it, it seems watercolored. I just don't like pink, so that's why no 10.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

4/10.

It makes me hungry. And I don't like pink.


----------



## Tailsy

5/10 i think your horn is on fire???


----------



## Mai

9/10 So cute~! :)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

4/10.

Kinda close up and blurry. Although I do like muffins.

(Also, they are not horns. They are antennae.)


----------



## Loffyglu

9/10

Ooh~! Did you draw that; it looks really cute! :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

Pretty and nice anime chick, ahaha. I like the expression too.

(Yep, I did draw it myself.)


----------



## Rex

8/10
Pretty cool drawing.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

3/10.

Eh, I'm not fond of animated avatars in the first place, but I just don't like the way it looks in general either.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

7/10 And was someone offering to make a sprite of my Spiridcass, cuz I've heard nothing more about it!?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

I like Digimon and the way it looks. Nice.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

9/10 I especially like the way the hair is drawn. What exactly is it, a kangaroo?


----------



## Adriane

8/10 -- really like Zangooses~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

4/10.

It's very well-done, but the neck is so thin, too thin for the head and it really bugs me because I am obsessive compulsive.

(It isn't a kangaroo. 'Tis a Creation of mine which is supposed to be partially based on dogs.)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

8/10 partially cuz you recognised not only where it's actually from, but you didn't call it a "yugiohmon" (strange word, never realised before jus how strange...)!


----------



## Teacher9985

9/10 It's nice, but it looks weird. Only complaint.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

4/10 Still hungry though... And I didn't have a hand in designing the 12 Devas Digimon and the only reason I have it as my avatar is cuz it represents the animal of the Chinese Zodiac I was born under!


----------



## ignore_this_acct

6/10 Not very cute


----------



## Green

3/10 see it too much


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

6/10 ? What is it?


----------



## Coloursfall

6/10 - it's okay. :B


----------



## Green

4/10 - it's okay... but less.

mine's a fakemon; grass-type bush raccoon.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

7/10 that's actually really cool. you're a good artist. (it's also kind of strange after some of your other ones...)

Edit: DAMN! ninja'd.

5/10. to me it's just a recolored and slightly edited zigzagoon.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

6/10 ? What is it?


----------



## Mai

8/10 It's okay. Zackrinian's avatar is a B/W garbage thing, I think.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

(it is!!!)

6/10, it's kind of strange. could you not find another image of mawile or did you just like the expression?


----------



## Coloursfall

8/10 - ffff I love that 'mon. It makes me giggle. I kinda want one.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

7.5/10 Stealth beats charging in all-guns-blazing...


----------



## Mai

8/10 It's okay. Kind of weird.



> 6/10, it's kind of strange. could you not find another image of mawile or did you just like the expression?


Both, actually. I didn't want to search that long.


----------



## Teacher9985

8/10 It looks cut off. (probably cause it is.] Other than that it's nice.


----------



## Coloursfall

7/10 - those look yummy. numnumnum


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

6/10.

Kinda in the middle about this one. I like the black, but the guy is like skinny and there's just a whole bunch of space to the right that has background and isn't filled by anything and it bothers me because I'm weird.


----------



## Hogia

7/10 not bad... it looks canine.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

Best splice of Ho-Oh and Lugia I've seen thus far.


----------



## Hogia

Rated

Lots of people who try don't even know how to sprite... It's a little frustrating, sometimes.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

8/10 Well, I'm no good at drawing and I did once hear an offer to make a sprite of Spiridcass, and I am looking for a new avatar...


----------



## Enkoe

5/10

Is that a Digimon?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

6/10 I /JUST/ noticed the other pokes in there...


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - the more i look at this thing the more amusing it gets. I want oooone.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

Hmm... I guess I am starting to like it a tiny bit more.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

3/10 It got very difficult in Caption the Avatar... Have you ever had another one? (Hey, someone else recognised my avatar!)


----------



## Rex

3/10
Eh.


----------



## Green

2/10

eh


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

6/10.

Eh. Sort of grainy and close up and I don't really like that Pokemon either.


----------



## Mai

10/10 Awesome and adorable and love it.


----------



## thunder

5/10 nothing special


----------



## Green

5/10 nothing special


----------



## Teacher9985

7/10 The grainy look makes it give a sort of *Dear memories* kinda vibe. I like it.


----------



## Mai

4.5/10 I don't really like it. What was it spliced with? Also, I loved your cupcake avatar, especially because I originally thought it was tomatoes. Don't ask why.


----------



## Hogia

dragonair said:


> 4.5/10 I don't really like it. What was it spliced with?


My guess is that it's Squirtle, Cyndaquil and Mudkip.

On yours, 7/10. Mawile looks cute~


----------



## [O]

9/10 The splice is very good. I can't really think of anything else tosay... T_T


----------



## Green

7/10

<3 machines


----------



## Chief Zackrai

9/10 I loves me some strange ho-oh poses :)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

4/10.

I don't like that Pokemon.


----------



## Green

3/10

interesting... but old.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

I like the shading and the pose.

(How is it old? I just made it like a few weeks ago.)


----------



## Dark Shocktail

8/10

I like the colouring and the shading, and just the general picture itself! For some reason I think hippie when I see it though... ^^''


----------



## Chief Zackrai

7/10

I liked your other one better, but this one is really nice as well.


----------



## [O]

8/10

The green slime part seems to lack shading and depth.


----------



## Mai

7.5/10 Interesting, but plain.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

7.5/10 interesting, but plain (and it's a garbage bag... this is one of them new-fangled pokes.)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

I like this one better. Interesting angle and Driftblim's kinda cool, although some of the outlines are a bit wonky.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

(that's what I thought, but I'll deal)

I forget what I've given you, so 8/10! I just can't get enough of that dog/badger/whatever it is


----------



## PokeGhost

8/10

Ghost types are awesome, but Drifloon in my Platinum sucked.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

Points for fitting the username, I like that. And for being hand drawn and coloured too... the eyes are a bit off though. Otherwise, decent and cool.


----------



## Hyozanryu

9/10 Well shaded and finely detailed. Very little wrong to be found.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

It reminds me of Code Lyoko, which is a very awesome show. Points on the shading too, and I like the little phoenix bird thing on her head. Earrings are also always nice.


----------



## hyphen

9/10

It's cute.


----------



## Barubu

10/10 My computer just exploded from cuteness.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

9/10.

Rapefacing electric squirrels. Always cool.


----------



## hyphen

Barubu said:


> 10/10 My computer just exploded from cuteness.


^_^

10/10
It's flying.


----------



## Green

5/10

it's.. interesting


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

Kinda like it, ahaha, although I did prefer the dragon before it.


----------



## Starly

8/10, not much to say.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

9/10.

It's lovely. I love the expression.


----------



## Barubu

9/10.

It's lovely. I love the expression.


----------



## Rex

9/10.

It's lovely. I love the expression.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

9/10, I like Gengar in general and its "meheheheheheheheh" expression makes it better. It's not quite AMAZERIFFIC, however.


----------



## Starly

4/10

It's lovely. But I hate the expression.


----------



## Mai

8/10 Those avatars are cool, but I don't like this one that much.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

Love the expression and I've always had a soft spot for Mawile.


----------



## hyphen

8/10
It's glowy.0-0


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

5/10.

I liked the cute Umbreons better. This one's a bit... JPEGy and messed up. Also, the eye freaks me out.


----------



## Whirlpool

8/10

It's so red and wise-looking. And black curly hair. Did you make this?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

Sort of a mystical leafy place, and it matches with the name... the only thing that prevents it from being higher is just a personal preference I have of avatars being of like people or animals, not settings. Overall I like it though.

(Yeah, I made it myself.)


----------



## Hogia

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> 7/10.
> 
> Sort of a mystical leafy place, and it matches with the name... the only thing that prevents it from being higher is just a personal preference I have of avatars being of like people or animals, not settings. Overall I like it though


LOL, that's Ecruteak City in Johto! XD

Oh, and 8/10 for yours.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

Still liking that sprite and OH! I fail at recognizing places.


----------



## Hogia

Rated but 8/10 anyway, lol


----------



## hyphen

9/10

I like Lugias.XD


----------



## Hogia

10/10 Purty Umbreon :3


----------



## ...

Pretty shoddy recoloring job, but good effort. 6/10


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

9/10.

Hot and steamy awesomeness.


----------



## Enkoe

7.5/10

It's... meh


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

Not as cool as Barubu's rapefacing squirrel, I don't really like the pose mostly.


----------



## ...

I can't tell if its ear is on fire or it has an epic flaming antler. 7.5/10


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

10/10.

Just because it's an awesomely made sprite.

Also, I assume you have signatures turned off, because my signature tells you precisely what it is: "About my avatar: They are antennae, not horns. And it is a Creation of mine called a Messenger supposed to be based on a very stylized dog."


----------



## ...

Ah, antennae. Makes sense now. 9/10 in that case.


----------



## hyphen

8/10

FIRE TYPES ARE AWESOME.

I rest my case.


----------



## Silver

7.5/10

its cute yet...it could haunt your dreams


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

4/10.

I don't really like that cat... maybe it's the big head of the design and the eye markings that annoy me.


----------



## Green

7/10

it's... interesting, but old


----------



## hyphen

9/10

Nicly done, and I LIKE DOGS.

ANd it's cute.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

Excessively adorable in that way I dislike, yet somehow it works.

(And I keep wondering how it's old when I made it recently.)


----------



## hyphen

9/10

I like dogs and glow. 0-0


----------



## Zeph

8/10

Pretty adorable. I like the shading.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

10/10.

I love your avvie, Castycal. It just fits you so perfectly.


----------



## Silver

9/10

I LOVE doggies~


----------



## Barubu

****ing 10/10

OHMYGODYES!


----------



## RespectTheBlade

7/10. It fits you, but the picture's a bit dim and it has a white background.


----------



## Silver_Shadow

9/10
I love the moving jirachi!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

It's got style. Very nicely done.


----------



## Silver

9/10 

It's like a hippie dog! I love hippie dogs too!


----------



## Rex

10/10
That's freaking hilarious.


----------



## Green

7/10

gengar :D!


----------



## Rex

9/10
Dawwwww Zekrom :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

I like card artwork! Gengar's cool too.


----------



## Silver

9/10

hippie dog!! :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

4/10.

I don't tend to like... humorous or animated avvies. Just a personal preference of mine!


----------



## BlackTitress

8/10

Humanoid animals are always kinda cool. But the ears look like wicks for a candle.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

It makes me hungry and reminds me of some really juicy heavily food colouring covered candy, so I like it, although the shading is wonky.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

8/10
It's pretty well made. And I tend to like dogs with glowing antennae.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

6/10.

I'm kinda neutral about it. I don't like it or dislike it either way. I guess I like the Pokemon in it, but I'm not too fond of that drawing style for some reason.


----------



## Coloursfall

8/10 - it's pretty~ I do find the white background a bit jarring though, but that just may be because I use Axe Murderer style, so.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

9/10.

...It looks waaaay cool in Axe Murderer style, which I switched temporarily to for a moment to check up my avvie. (I usually use Dewgong) And even in Dewgong, it still looks pretty good. I like the effects and the text.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

8.5/10 
It actually looks very good when viewed in Roar Of Time style, and it contrasts the dark blue. Also very good for one that was custom made.


----------



## Coloursfall

8/10 - O: I also like this one! I find it really hard to pull off drawing Gallade, so the artist did pretty good, I must say. He's cute~


----------



## ....

9/10

It's really well drawn :3


----------



## Aobaru

10/10 

I love the style! It's really well-drawn; lovely colors, too.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

7.5/10 It's a good avatar, and I like the way it's drawn, but I don't really like the pose of the absol.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

This one's... different. I'm pretty sure it's different from that last one I rated lower. I prefer it more, in any case. I think it was just the sweating and the red face that had me off, made me think of yaoi.


----------



## Lili

8/10  I think the artwork, but I just have no idea what it's from.  If I don't understand it, I usually don't like it as much.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

3/10.

I don't tend to like joke avvies, it's just a personal preference of mine!

(I drew it, and it's basically just an original Creation of mine, based on a very stylized dog. So it's not "from" anything, so to speak.)


----------



## hyphen

9/10

It's very well made, and it's cute.

DOgz


----------



## Coloursfall

3/10 - :c as much as i like in-game sprites, they're one of the most boring avatar types


----------



## ....

9.5/10

The more I look at it, the better it looks~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

10/10.

It is a work of art. Seriously, best avvie, from a really good card.


----------



## Aobaru

6/10

It's very well-drawn, but anthropomorphic dogs tend to freak me out.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

6/10.

I like that card itself and love Absol, but... the size and quality is kinda... I dunno, it just doesn't fly by me too well. I've also seen someone else use it, so now I'm confusing you for them.


----------



## Thorne

8/10

yeah, I like it. 's not perfect but then again who is?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

It's very well done. But the eye is just... really small and it bugs me like crazy. I love the colouring though.


----------



## Luxcario

6/10 Not particularly a fan of devil unicorns.


----------



## hyphen

1/10
no.
It's not even funny,it's gross and creepy.
d:


----------



## Ever

There are two of these and I will post in both!

8/10

Dash looks sad :( But I love Dash and her perpetually flapping wings


----------



## hyphen

8/10
i like it,but NO TRANSPARENTCY?
ok overreaction,but still


----------



## Luxcario

9/10 Good. It could have been a bit happier though.


----------



## DarkAura

9/10

i love pandas, snow, and slides. WIN!


----------



## Cloudsong

9/10

I love it. I can't stop staring at it. 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## DarkAura

12/10

BEAUTIFUL! I usually make lickies, but yours is FANTABULOUSLY made! I can see all the textures, the shadowings, the flames flickering in the backround! It is utterly REMARKABLE!


----------



## Ever

9/10

She's back~ Fwee :3


----------



## Luxcario

9/10 Very interesting.


----------



## hyphen

8/10
well drawn,but I can see little Luxray sprite halfs in the background so just no.


----------



## Ever

7/10

Creepy girl is creepy. But purple glowy is good :3


----------



## Mai

8.5/10

I love Midna! The picture is very cute, although it doesn't really suit her.


----------



## Luxcario

10/10 Because it's CREEEEEEEEEEEPY...


----------



## Ever

7/10

The spilce is nice, but the background....It's too busy. The pose is great though.


----------



## Daigonite

The jpeg-y quality kills it for me. Try png next time!

6/10


----------



## hyphen

9/10
hmmm...
i just like it.


----------



## Luxcario

10/10 Creeeeeeepy...


----------



## hyphen

6/10
sprite=good
background=bad


----------



## Luxcario

10/10


Luxcario said:


> 10/10 Because it's CREEEEEEEEEEEPY...





Luxcario said:


> 10/10 Creeeeeeepy...


----------



## Mai

5/10

It's oddly shaped and I don't like the colors.


----------



## hyphen

6/10
It only shows the arm...?


----------



## Ever

9/10

I dunno, she's growing on me. Love the colors of the hat and hair.


----------



## Luxcario

10/10 ??


----------



## Mai

5/10

It looks too busy, especially with the turquoise blocks.


----------



## Luxcario

4/10 Your old one was better.


----------



## Coloursfall

0/10 ow my retinas

that is quite possibly one of the ugliest avatars i have ever seen i'm very sorry sir


----------



## Ulqi-chan

9/10

Looks really cool with Axe-Murderer skin. Awesome art. :D


----------



## Mai

7/10

It has nice art, but it also just looks odd for some reason.


----------



## Ever

7/10

Love the way the blades contrast with the rest of it, but I'm having a hard time telling just what the rest is. Is it an arm? What's the white blotch?


----------



## Mai

8.5/10

It just seems very fitting for you! I like it.

(It's a smaller version of the sixth and last picture of my signature; it's a close-up of Mai [this feels like awkwardly like third person wow] holding knives. The white blotch it just like a button or something on her outfit.)


----------



## Luxcario

9/10 ...


----------



## hyphen

0/10
0/100
0/10000000
CHANGE IT
CHANGE IT NOW


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

6/10 Whatevs, I don't play Maplestory.


----------



## Luxcario

6/10 I really don't know what to say about it.


----------



## Ever

7/10

Pretty kewl, but I don't usually like gifs. Looks to me like a Chinese lion with bat wings :P


----------



## Luxcario

10/10 Nice.


----------



## DarkAura

(umm, doesnt it seem pointless to have two of the exact same forum games?)

6/10

It seems more like a slideshow than a gif. And, like Ever said, It looks like a chinese . =\


----------



## Luxcario

DarkAura said:


> (umm, doesnt it seem pointless to have two of the exact same forum games?)


(yes, it gets me more posts)
7/10 I like Celebi.


----------



## DarkAura

(but that's not right! Having two of the same topic that are both active is pointless! One of them should be locked! And your only doing this for posts! There's such a thing as too many posts, i think. >=( )

5/10

Looks more like a gif, but it's not moving so fluently. Try getting an avatar thats not a gif and that's simple, like ever's fish monster with blanket.


----------



## Aletheia

7.5/10 Relatively cool Celebi is relatively cool.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

6.5/10

I'm not really a pony person, but I found myself liking this one.


----------



## hyphen

9/10
expression?
yes.
quality?
yes.


----------



## Luxcario

10/10 I love that Maplestory thing.


----------



## Ever

8/10 It's cute, but I have no idea what it is...I feel clueless :P


----------



## Luxcario

10/10 It's just so CUTE!


----------



## Zero Moment

9/10
Kawaii~


----------



## DarkAura

9/10

Nice


----------



## Ever

8/10 Very cool and shiny, plus Homestuck reference, but the upper torso looks crooked, like someone punching him in the back. I dunno, it's really annoying me.

EDIt: All you ninjas!

6/10 It's kinda small, and dark too. I don't like horizontal avvies, for some reason. But ponies. Ponies I say!


----------



## DarkAura

(i'll get another Derpy Avvie. I'm not really fond of how it's horizontal and small either)

9/10

So Cute!


----------



## Mai

6.5/10

I have the same complaints as the others; mine are always the maximum size. It's usually because I _need_ the 120/120.


----------



## hyphen

8/10
Angry Derpy is angry.
Edit: Ninja'd.
9/10
I have no idea where you got that from,but 
jeez it looks awesome


----------



## Ever

8/10  It would look better with the animated cape.


----------



## Luxcario

10/10 See my last post.


----------



## hyphen

9/10
Cute!


----------



## Luxcario

10/10 A better version of your old one.


----------



## Ever

Lux, double rating is pointless. There are other ways to get posts.

7/10 Cute, but mine is still cuter.


----------



## Luxcario

10/10 
In response to your questions:
Oh
I know


----------



## Mai

8.5/10

Very cute!

(But seriously, could you rating the same avatar every other post?)


----------



## Luxcario

10/10 Good Homestuck is good.


----------



## Tomboy

8/10
I love playing as lucario in Super Smash Bros.!


----------



## Luxcario

6/10 It's okay, I guess.


----------



## DarkAura

7.8/10

Fits your username....somewhat.....still, nice. =P


----------



## Ever

10/10 Derpy for the win!


----------



## Zero Moment

8/10
Kawaii~~~~~~~~


----------



## Luxcario

6/10 Better than your old one.


----------



## Ever

8.5/10

Cute and funny!


----------



## DarkAura

78.5? You must think it's the best eva, right? X3

10/10

Beautifully made! It's so cute! X3


----------



## Luxcario

10/10 Derpy Hooves at her best!


----------



## Ever

7/10 Cute but somehow off-looking.


----------



## Luxcario

9/10 Fwee! Cute chibi dragon!


----------



## Monoking

9/10 TACO NYAN!


----------



## Aletheia

7/10 Meh, somewhat cute raichu.


----------



## Luxcario

5/10 This red and black heart. Yay.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

7/10 
Woah. Taco Nyan.


----------



## Monoking

8/10 You know why.


----------



## Starship Trooper

8/10. Well done fanart of a Pokemon that I like and that fits the username? I think we have have a winner.


----------



## DarkAura

10/10

Frendhsip is universial. YES


----------



## Aletheia

7.5/10

Eh, looks pretty, I guess.


----------



## Luxcario

6/10 It's growing on me...


----------



## Glace

4/10

Boring imo.


----------



## Monoking

4/10 Spike pinching things. Eh.


----------



## hyphen

7/10
cute~


----------



## Dar

6/10
Kind of bland, but I'm pretty sure it was custom made, so I think that deserves a bit of credit.


----------



## Ever

7/10 The Cubone is pretty awesome, but I have so strange aversion to horizontal avatars. *shrug*


----------



## Luxcario

I second the above statement.

Anyway, 3/10. It doesn't suit you as much as the Chibi Dragon.


----------



## Coroxn

8/10 
I love the dancing Wobbuffet.


----------



## Ever

(Chibi dragon was getting old)

4/10
Creepy skele-dude is creepy -_-
And again, For some reason I don't like horizontal avatars. Guess I'm just weird that way.


----------



## Monoking

8/10 It's all bright and cheery, like I wish you would be.


----------



## Luxcario

8/10 Whoa. Somewhat cute Raichu.


----------



## Ever

6/10 I like that fact that it's round, and I s'pose the girl's cute enough.


----------



## Luxcario

4/10 It's...a picture. Of a flower.


----------



## DarkAura

10/10 It's awesome. don't change it. It's exemely awesome.


----------



## Monoking

4/10. You evolved. Fwee.


----------



## DarkAura

Dundundundundundundunuh. Congradulations, Snorunt looking at snow evolved into a froslass in the dark snow.

6.5/10 Raichu = cool


----------



## Mai

4/10

I... think I've seen that avatar on Titress before, and it makes me sad because he just disappeared a while ago. :( I never knew him personally, but he was a fun roleplayer.


----------



## Aletheia

7/10 Whoo, Sugimori art.
(is it silly that I can't name the pokemon pictured or what)


----------



## RespectTheBlade

8/10.

Dude that heart is so.... hypnotic.


----------



## Dar

7/10
A pretty basic picture of druddgion (probably spelled that wrong), but cool nonetheless.


----------



## Luxcario

7/10 
Nice Cubone avatar!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

6/10
Is that... the girl from Chibi Vampire?


----------



## Monoking

7/10 Ish cool looking.


----------



## Krazoa

10/10

Really cute and adorable X3 makes me want to glomp someone and offer them a glow stick nya ^.^


----------



## Ever

9/10 It's really nicely drawn and the glowy purple eyes are just awesome. But wait, if you're a neko...


----------



## Dar

9/10
Its so colorful :3


----------



## Ever

8/10 He's so cute an' chubby, but it's horizontal. THE HORROR!


----------



## cheesecakelover

10/10
IT'S GORGEOUS! 
But I might be a little biased, just a little.


----------



## Dar

6/10
Tasty, but it's kinda boring, and it makes me hungry. And by the way Ever, what's wrong with horizontal?
*noms on avatar*


----------



## Mai

8/10

I like it! Usually I'm biased towards completely square avatars (mostly because I can't get them any smaller >_<), but it fits this way.


----------



## Ever

10/10
That. That is just epic. Love the expression there :D


----------



## Monoking

8/10!
= D


----------



## Luxcario

7/10  Quite good.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

4/10

... Not really a MLP person. Never have been. :/


----------



## Luxcario

7/10 Hehehe.


----------



## Big Fluffy

9/10 Matches your username, and it's Christmassy.


----------



## Luxcario

Yay! Whimsicott! 6/10!


----------



## Monoking

6/10 Rarity is no longer a rarity...


----------



## Frostagin

7/10 Cause you're my frieeeeeend. I guess its ok though.


----------



## Crankeh

5/10 Lucario is overused.


----------



## Luxcario

7/10 ....?


----------



## Frostagin

9/10 Christmas Rarity! Her eyes seem off for some reason...


----------



## Ever

6/10 Is that Hetalia?


----------



## Aletheia

7/10 I liked your last one with Fluttershy better, but eh. Cute Derpy is cute.


----------



## Ever

The heart! It's so epicly twisty and... What was it you said? Angsty? But anyway, it's pretty awesome 9/10


----------



## Monoking

9/10 Herp derp.


----------



## Ever

4/10 I don't like it nearly as much as your old one. Face too wide, looks JPEGy, ears too long/skinny...


----------



## Frostagin

10/10 DERPY!

Yes, it is Hetalia. :3 (shameless fangirl)

EDIT: Not sure who drew it though. Wasn't me. I found it off google. If I ever get a tablet I'll draw my own avatar and it won't be half as awesome. Cause apparently I can only draw America.


----------



## Luxcario

7/10 Nice.


----------



## Monoking

6/10 I'm tired of ponies.


----------



## DarkAura

8/10 It's cute. =)


----------



## Ever

Oh, Pinkamena.

7/10


----------

